# Fr: poisson(s)



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

سمَك / السمَك -  سِمَاك ، وسُموكٌ ، وأَسماكٌ
 سَمَكة / السَّمَكة - سَمَكات / السَّمَكات

J'aimerais savoir quel mot (parmi les mots cités ci-dessus) il faut utiliser selon le contexte pour traduire le mots "poisson(s)". C'est pourquoi je propose plusieurs phrases courtes et je vous demande comment vous les traduiriez :

  



J'ai mangé du poisson.
J'ai vendu les poissons que j'ai pêchés ce matin.
J'ai vu des poissons dans la rivière.
Le poisson vit dans l'eau.
Je voudrais trois kilos de poisson svp.
Il y a trois poissons dans l'aquarium.
Où sont les trois poissons qui étaient dans l'aquarium ?
C'est un petit poisson.
Ces poissons sont morts.

Wa Allâhu a'lam.


----------



## Mayoucha

Bonsoir Ibn Nacer,



J'ai mangé du poisson. السمَك 
J'ai vendu les poissons que j'ai pêchés ce matin.      السمَك 
J'ai vu des poissons dans la rivière. السمَك 
Le poisson vit dans l'eau. السمَك 
Je voudrais trois kilos de poisson svp. السمَك 
Il y a trois poissons dans l'aquarium. سَمَكات 
Où sont les trois poissons qui étaient dans      l'aquarium ? السَّمَكات 
C'est un petit poisson. سَمَكة 
Ces poissons sont morts. السمَك/ السَّمَكات


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.

Tu traduirais la troisième phrase comme ceci : رأيت السمَك في النهر ?


----------



## Mayoucha

Oui, c'est correct!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Mais le mot السمَك est défini alors que dans la phrase : "J'ai vu des poissons dans la rivière", "des poissons" est indéfini, nom ?


----------



## Mayoucha

Oui, tu peux le dire, mais personnellement, j’ai tendance à la reformuler de cette manière :  رأيت سمَكاً كثيرا
    Et je pense que رأيت السمَكَ في النهر est le plus couramment employé.
  Toutefois, quand il s’agit de traduction, il faut surtout éviter de traduire du mot à mot, en respectant toute la structure de la phrase… en agissant ainsi, il y a fort à parier que quelque part nous allons rater l’essentiel du sens que l’on voudrait transmettre .


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui c'est déroutant. Est-ce toujours comme ça, par exemple comment dirais-tu : "j'ai du poisson" ? Tu dirais عندي سمك ou عندي السمك ?

Et "j'ai des poissons" je dirais عندي سمكات, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Hemza

J'ai du poisson=عندي سمك

Ta seconde phrase est correcte .


----------



## Mayoucha

Ibn Nacer said:


> Oui c'est déroutant. Est-ce toujours comme ça, par exemple comment dirais-tu : "j'ai du poisson" ? Tu dirais عندي سمك ou عندي السمك ?
> Et "j'ai des poissons" je dirais عندي سمكات, qu'en penses-tu ?



L'orthographe correcte est عندي سمك comme indiqué par Hemza, 
ex: Aujourd’hui j’ai du poisson grillé = اليوم عندي سمك مشوي  
عندي سمكات s’emploie en général avec un nombre =>   عندي 3 سمكات 

J’avoue que cela semble déroutant au début, mais par la suite tout ira bien, cela relève de la subtilité de la langue arabe, et c’est seulement à l’usage et en lisant beaucoup, qu’on apprend à utiliser l’une ou l’autre. Cela n’est qu’un avis personnel .


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Mayoucha said:


> L'orthographe correcte est عندي سمك comme indiqué par Hemza,
> ex: Aujourd’hui j’ai du poisson grillé = اليوم عندي سمك مشوي


Ok merci.


Mayoucha said:


> عندي سمكات s’emploie en général avec un nombre =>   عندي 3 سمكات .


Merci.

D'accord en général on l'emploi avec un nombre mais si je ne connais pas ce nombre, c'est-à-dire si je parle de n poissons mais n est non précisé (ça peut être 2, 5 ou 20...).

Dans ce ca peut-on utiliser  سمكات tout seul ?

Comme par exemple : رأيت سمكات في النهر (J'ai vu des poissons dans la rivière).

Ou bien il faut dire "quelques poissons" : رأيت بعض الأسماك في النهر

Merci pour ta patience.


----------



## Mayoucha

Dans ce cas là on utiliserait *عدة* سمكات  , ce qui nous donnerait رأيت عدة سمكات في النهر


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci. C'est-à-dire "j'ai vu plusieurs poissons dans la rivière", c'est bien ça ?

Sinon j'ai vu qu'on pouvait dire "أكلت البيض et "أكلت بيضا alors je suppose qu'on peut aussi dire "أكلت السمَك et "أكلت سمَكا", non ?

Je sais que tu as répondu qu'il faut  السمَك pour dire "j'ai mangé du poisson" mais comme j'ai vu aussi أكلت سمَكا je voulais savoir si les deux sont correctes.

Encore merci pour ta patience.


----------



## Hemza

"أكلت السمَك"= J'ai mangé le poisson (en supposant que tu parles d'un poisson en particulier, par exemple ton ami te demande:
 "qu'as tu fait du poisson que j'ai pêché?
-J'ai mangé le poisson que tu avais pêché")

أكلت سمَك=j'ai mangé du poisson (peu importe le poisson, ce n'est pas défini)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Pour exprimer cela je pense qu'on dirait plutôt : أكلت السمَكة


----------



## Hemza

Oups, effectivement


----------



## Mayoucha

Ibn Nacer said:


> Merci. C'est-à-dire "j'ai vu plusieurs poissons dans la rivière", c'est bien ça ?


Oui c’est bien cela !  
Lorsque l’on dit أكلت البيض ou أكلت السمَك on imagine de suite que le plat était constitué de poissons ou d’œufs, et c’est une phrase correcte et surtout complète.

Mais avec  أكلت بيضا il est préférable d’ajouter un adjectif qualificatif صفة pour que la phrase soit correcte et  ait un sens, par exemple : أكلت بيضا مسلوقا, car en entendant أكلت بيضاon voudrait bien entendre la suite, de quels œufs s’agit-il ? Omelette ou œufs à la coque ?

Et c’est pareil pour les poissons


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Encore merci. Tés bien c'est noté, j'ai l'impression que c'est basé sur l'oreille car je n'ai pas trouvé de règles dans les livres de grammaire ce qui est étonnant quand même. Je me demande comment les arabophones ont appris ça à l'école si ils l'ont appris.

Les exemples jusqu'à maintenant étaient des "noms collectifs" alors j'aimerais savoir si ce que tu m'as expliqué s'applique aux autres noms comme : حليب (lait).
Est-ce qu'on dit aussi شربت الحليب plutôt que شربت حليبا pour traduire "j'ai bu du lait" ? 

Et avec حليبا on doit ajouter un adjectif : شربت حليبا ساخنا "j'ai bu du lait chaud"

Encore merci pour ta patience.


----------



## cherine

Je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire d'ajouter un adjective. أكلت سمكًا، أكلت بيضًا، شربت حليبًا sont des phrases completes qui donnent un sens: j'ai mange du poisson/des œufs, j'ai bu du lait.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Chérine.


----------



## Mayoucha

cherine said:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit nécessaire d'ajouter un adjective. أكلت سمكًا، أكلت بيضًا، شربت حليبًا sont des phrases completes qui donnent un sens: j'ai mange du poisson/des œufs, j'ai bu du lait.


Moi j’ai réellement l’impression de rester sur ma fin quand j’entends أكلت بيضًا et je voudrais que l’on termine cette phrase. Mais peut être que c’est une question d’oreille comme l’a bien dit Ibn Nacer, mais bon…chacun voit les choses comme il l’entend .


----------



## cherine

Je te comprends parfaitement, Mayoucha. Mais, si l'on analyse cette phrase on aura tous les éléments nécessaires pour qu'elle soit considérée complète:
أكلت: فعل وفاعل
بيضًا: مفعول به


----------

